

Bck2brwsr runs Java in the browser - w/o plugin. Demo: JavaFX - karussell
http://xelfi.cz/fishsim/

======
karussell
Here is the official website:
[http://wiki.apidesign.org/wiki/Bck2Brwsr](http://wiki.apidesign.org/wiki/Bck2Brwsr)

But also have a look at twitter
[https://twitter.com/search?q=bck2brwsr](https://twitter.com/search?q=bck2brwsr)

and here:
[https://blogs.oracle.com/geertjan/entry/bck2brwsr_at_javaone...](https://blogs.oracle.com/geertjan/entry/bck2brwsr_at_javaone_2013)

